# What is wrong with me



## mystery1 (Nov 18, 2010)

I have been married for 18 years and I have 2 kids but something is not right anymore. I just miss having sex and making out like a teen with my wife. We are always tired from work and we just take care of the kids and we argue a lot because of the kids. It's like having kids ruined my marriage. I don't know. What is wrong with me? I am 42 years old.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

mystery1 said:


> I have been married for 18 years and I have 2 kids but something is not right anymore. I just miss having sex and making out like a teen with my wife. We are always tired from work and we just take care of the kids and we argue a lot because of the kids. It's like having kids ruined my marriage. I don't know. What is wrong with me? I am 42 years old.


 You have just entered midlife, you realize you have wasted a bunch of years working & raising kids, you probably are thinking about being young again, missing the Passion & Romance. Makes perfect sense to me ! This happened to me too- at exactly your age! I have always had a wonderful marraige, all good memories for the most part , except our struggle with infertility. Now we have 6 ! I remember a time , during all the hustle & bustle, when I worked too, just meeting my husband at the door him coming home from his job, me leaving for mine, --then when we would get out alone (very rare), I remember thinking to myself "What do we even talk about -if not about kids!". This should have never happened, but sometimes we let it. 

Have you tried bringing back some of that Ol' romancing towards your wife, is she "Receptive", does she miss this as well ? 

My "Mid Life Crisis" has been the best blessing our marraige has ever seen. I started thinking non stop about our youthful years (we have been married 21 yrs), what we had been missing - with each other. And was determined to rekindle all of this. He was very receptive. Has been missing "us" more than I even realized. Our communication was lacking on these intimate things back then, since all we generally talked about was "the kids!!"

Gotta start with one of you. 

KIds, how old are they? Is the wife too wrapped up into them, always putting them before you ? 

Parents need their private time, go upstairs early, lock your bedroom door at night, find a babysitter -go out on date nights, take a Romantic couples Vacation-bring love songs to fill your hotel room, talk a walk on a nature trail, Deeply communicate your wants & desires for your wife, for what was, for now. 

Alot of life yet to live & enjoy.


----------



## mystery1 (Nov 18, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> You have just entered midlife, you realize you have wasted a bunch of years working & raising kids, you probably are thinking about being young again, missing the Passion & Romance. Makes perfect sense to me ! This happened to me too- at exactly your age! I have always had a wonderful marraige, all good memories for the most part , except our struggle with infertility. Now we have 6 ! I remember a time , during all the hustle & bustle, when I worked too, just meeting my husband at the door him coming home from his job, me leaving for mine, --then when we would get out alone (very rare), I remember thinking to myself "What do we even talk about -if not about kids!". This should have never happened, but sometimes we let it.
> 
> Have you tried bringing back some of that Ol' romancing towards your wife, is she "Receptive", does she miss this as well ?
> 
> ...


Thank you for replying to me. My kids are 14 and 12 years old. I do love them but the marriage is only about them. No romance and no nothing. It's always go pick up the kids from school and don't forget. Why didn't you buy chocolates for the kids and then we argue about stuff like that. In bed it's always I hope they do good in school. Do you think it's time for me to divorce? If I talk to her about this I know she will say you are putting me before the kids and it's a shame. Today I even called in sick because I just can't stop thinking about this.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

mystery1,

I can only say that your marriage is normal. Nothing is wrong with you!

What I find funny here is:

People put a lot of effort on kids, they forget that their spouse is the most important person in their life. 

When the kids are young, they focus on their kids, ignore their spouse. When the kids grow up, no more kids, and no more spouse, because the feeling they have for each other is gone also. If they are lucky, the kids will call often and visit often. What I know is that no many people are lucky. 

Why don't people foresee that?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

mystery1 said:


> If I talk to her about this I know she will say you are putting me before the kids and it's a shame. Today I even called in sick because I just can't stop thinking about this.


 Your wife is going to CRASH when these kids get a life of their own & Mommy won't be so important. Do you have girls? I would think Boys would already be sick of the constant attention. So many mothers fail to realize what they have in front of them, we take our men for granted. If something is not being met in other areas of the marraige, sometimes women try to live "through their kids", their successes, dreams. 

I wouldn't say it is time to jump to divorce, but being stern and honest with her that THIS way of living in marraige is NO LONGER acceptable TO YOU, you want more , you want Passion, you want to be felt a PRIORITY over the kids sometimes - absolutely- more than sometimes ! If she is not willing to come a little your direction, if this means nothing to her, your happiness trampled on, seeing how this is hurting you, you may well have some hard descions to make. 

There is nothing wrong with what you want, healthy marraiges have just that. I am one who believes the spouse comes before the kids. It may be a little different if you have a blended family, those kids need to feel especially loved when parents slip. But it is very important for kids to see & feel loving interaction between their mother & father , harmony in the home, respect, even some Outright Romance , enjoying each other and saying "hey kids, we are having US time now" -Yours are old enough to watch themselves at home while you & the wife get away, go out to eat, grab a movie, etc. 

These things help their belief in the goodness of "getting married" themselves someday. Seeing & feeling the harmony & happiness. 

Nothing wrong with what you want. Many men on here will be telling you -you are a nice guy and you can benefit from some of their up coming advice. BUt those are my thoughts. 

Don't let her rule the roost on how the family is conducted. She is not balanced by any means.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Simply Amorous is correct.

Both my marriages have had this component.

And, I even had infertility in the first marriage as well!

If you read the "man up and nice guy" references, there are huge amounts of material designed to get you back to your place in the home.

It's difficult to watch all the energy, playfulness, and nurture poured out for children while you get collapse.

Don't settle for it.


----------



## mystery1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you all for the help. I spoke to my wife about this and she said that she doesn't want to be romantic or anything and that we did our time and now we just have to focus on the kids and to get over the teenage romantic love that we use to have. I made my choice and I will file for divorce at the end of the week. Once again thank you all for the help. I feel like a slave in the house so I need out.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

mystery1 said:


> Thank you all for the help. I spoke to my wife about this and she said that she doesn't want to be romantic or anything and that we did our time and now we just have to focus on the kids and to get over the teenage romantic love that we use to have. I made my choice and I will file for divorce at the end of the week. Once again thank you all for the help. I feel like a slave in the house so I need out.


I'd work on yourself before you pull the plug.

You can always pull it later.

Once you file and follow-through, there's no turning back.


----------



## mystery1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Conrad said:


> I'd work on yourself before you pull the plug.
> 
> You can always pull it later.
> 
> Once you file and follow-through, there's no turning back.


You are right and I do love her but she told me that romantic dates or having sex at night will never happen again and that are marriage is only about kids and nothing else. No vacation and no nothing. I can't even go out with friends because she will complain that I am not hanging out with the kids. She is not the same person that I knew we were teens and it breaks my heart very badly. I can't believe how people change


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

mystery1 said:


> You are right and I do love her but she told me that romantic dates or having sex at night will never happen again and that are marriage is only about kids and nothing else. No vacation and no nothing. I can't even go out with friends because she will complain that I am not hanging out with the kids. She is not the same person that I knew we were teens and it breaks my heart very badly. I can't believe how people change


Time to man up friend.

If there is no sex and no romantic dates, then there is no requirement you stay and watch the kids.

Be mindful that you have taught her how to treat you.

You will now have to teach her differently.


----------



## mystery1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Conrad said:


> Time to man up friend.
> 
> If there is no sex and no romantic dates, then there is no requirement you stay and watch the kids.
> 
> ...


My wife has been a controlling wife ever since the 1st day the kids started school. Something must have happened to her to behave like this. I believe when I get divorced I can take care of the kids like every divorced parent. I need to have fun and not always be controlled by someone. My social life is very bad and my friends have stopped calling me. I have lost everyone. Maybe my controlling wife will just take the kids away from me. I know she is capable of this ever since her birthday party when she got mad at me when I was talking to her friend and she said next time I will take the kids away out of town. It's crazy how a good healthy marriage and a good social life is all gone just like that.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

It sounds like you are afraid of her reactions.

Seriously - I refer you to the sticky thread at the top of the page.

We can discuss all of it again, but it may be best for you to read some of those links and ask questions.

Yours is not a unique story, but that does not make it any less painful.

I wish you well.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's the thing - if you don't work to address YOUR issues now, your next partner will be just as controlling and you'll likely end up in the same kind of a trap.

If your wife thinks your romantic days are over, PROVE her wrong. Rent a limo. Sweep her away to Vegas.

Sounds like you are looking for an easy way out.


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

It already sounds like the whole marriage is just about the kids--and I honestly don't think this is wise, especially when there is fighting and tension involved. For kids at that age, knowing that they are the sole reason their parents are together, and seeing all of the misery around them, is probably making them feel upset and guilty--as if they are the source of that tension. I don't think this is a healthy way for kids to feel at all. But...Divorce isn't exactly this wonderful panacea that's going to bring these kids happiness and a comfortable life.

My own personal (and, yes, biased) opinion, after reading these few posts, is that I don't think your marriage is going to improve--even if you totally change yourself--because your wife seems stubborn enough to resist changing herself in any way, even if it is in response to your changes. I've seen women like this, and they DON'T change. And if they do, they get worse. (Yes, this is a huge generalization, but it's also depressingly accurate). Do you want to take that risk? Especially when your kids probably aren't all that happy in their current situation? You're 42, what if you spend 5 more years "trying" and failing to make your marriage what you want it to be?

That said, for the sake of your kids, and for the sake of your own self, DO NOT RUSH into a divorce. Take your time, look for good lawyers, do research on how men can get more custody for the kids--as much as you want freedom, you'll also want to be seeing your kids more than once every other week! Take your time. "Work on yourself." Find an apartment that you can move out to when you break the news. Start calling up your friends again, working out more, getting back some hobbies, etc. so that your transition into leaving won't wreak havoc on YOU--and you will need to be strong so that this doesn't hurt your kids too much. And most importantly: be responsible, and don't use your kids as fodder for a custody battle. They are human beings, not objects to be thrown in an angry fight, and while your wife is dedicated to them, she might not realize this. So it's your responsibility to remind her of this fact--and here's the tricky part: without sounding as if you are morally superior to her.

Like Niceguy was saying, if you're not careful to look inward and make some changes, your next relationship will be just as bad. I agree 100% on that. Where I disagree is about divorce being the easy way out--maybe it is, but you seem clearly checked out of this marriage emotionally, and it would be bad for you to cause more negative emotions for yourself, your wife, and your kids if you stay. Going on a Vegas getaway might be a positive change, but I don't know if it's enough to flip around the whole dynamic of this marriage and reverse 14 years of one poisonous philosophy. To me, it seems like this kind of vacation would make a great change DURING, and maybe for a week or two after, but then things would settle into the same old routine. Habits are tough to break, especially mental habits, obsessions, and ways of feeling. Like I said earlier, I doubt your wife will change.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

KIds that age may choose to live with YOU , are they boys? 

I know a fantastic single mom who "lives & breathes" for her kids, she dotes on them, gives them everything they want, seems the perfect parent, but guess what -the oldest still wants to live with dear old DAD! I forsee her loosing him to his dad very soon, even though in reality he is not the better parent (nothing at all against you in saying this but if you have boys- this could be to your advantage- if it comes to divorce). 

I know this is one of the hardest things for parents and why they so often stay and wait it out, wasting years they could have found someone else more emotionally & sexually compatible. 

Do take your time, get the best lawyers, you dont want to look back with regrets on how you handled this, her , the kids.


----------



## mystery1 (Nov 18, 2010)

I am planning to be rough in bed with my wife. What do you think? I am curious to see if she will change back to her old ways even if she doesn't want.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Mystery,

I guess I'm just a hopeless romantic and optimist, but where there's a breath of life, there's hope. Eighteen years is a long time to invest. A little personal, but does she become sexually aroused by herself or by other men? Maybe it's not that she doesn't think romance is important, maybe she's just got low libido. It happens and she's about the right age. Maybe focusing on the kids isn't the problem but her way of dealing with a problem. If you suddenly found yourself uninterested in sex or romance and didn't understand why, you would convince yourself it was because you were "too tired" or "he's a jerk" or "kids are more important". Could be the problem primarily just one of biology or chemistry. I think every normally functioning adult desires love and sexual fulfillment. If they don't, the body or mind isn't working right (IMO). If she has these feelings, just not for you, then divorce or separation might be the only logical choices. If she isn't feeling these things at all, there's likely a medical explanation.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

mystery1 said:


> I am planning to be rough in bed with my wife. What do you think? I am curious to see if she will change back to her old ways even if she doesn't want.


Rough sex is great, just drain your energy and do her hard!


----------



## mystery1 (Nov 18, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> Mystery,
> 
> I guess I'm just a hopeless romantic and optimist, but where there's a breath of life, there's hope. Eighteen years is a long time to invest. A little personal, but does she become sexually aroused by herself or by other men? Maybe it's not that she doesn't think romance is important, maybe she's just got low libido. It happens and she's about the right age. Maybe focusing on the kids isn't the problem but her way of dealing with a problem. If you suddenly found yourself uninterested in sex or romance and didn't understand why, you would convince yourself it was because you were "too tired" or "he's a jerk" or "kids are more important". Could be the problem primarily just one of biology or chemistry. I think every normally functioning adult desires love and sexual fulfillment. If they don't, the body or mind isn't working right (IMO). If she has these feelings, just not for you, then divorce or separation might be the only logical choices. If she isn't feeling these things at all, there's likely a medical explanation.


Many men really don't like my wife. They say how can I be with a woman that is always moody. I must admit that she is always moody. Her life is just the kids and nothing else. When I was young it was all different.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Many men don't like a lot of women. 

I had been called a sexist by another woman just because I said the negative things about women.

I just wanted to point out a lot of women have emotion problems, in general women are moody than men. 

I am glad that I am not a man. So I don't need to deal with women.


----------



## mystery1 (Nov 18, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Many men don't like a lot of women.
> 
> I had been called a sexist by another woman just because I said the negative things about women.
> 
> ...


Me I put up with her mood swings because I love her. Time has changed a lot over the years but I know for sure I will be disappointed


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

mystery1 said:


> Me I put up with her mood swings because I love her. Time has changed a lot over the years but I know for sure I will be disappointed


Men can't live with women. Men can't live without women. 

People fall in love at the beginning, then people take it for granted, they forget that love can disappear if they don't work hard to maintain it. 

A lot of women think that their men have to put up with them just because they are committed. They don't know that they have to behave themselves so that the commitment will last longer.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

But is divorce an answer?

You divorce this woman, marry another woman, she is still a woman. She still has all these woman problems. 

I don't know it may work or not.

Sit down with her and have a hearty conversation with her. Tell her that you don't want to put up with this kind of life anymore. Pursue each other again, let her know she might lose you if there is no action. 

If she still does nothing to salvage your love, then something is wrong, and you can consider other options. 

Advice I want to give to newly married men, start from day one, tell your wife what you want, what you like, what you can tolerate, what you can't. Don't spoil her, but respect her and love her. 

A lot of men have married to their dream princesses, but because of the spoiling damage, they have made their princesses unpleasant women. 

Never be afraid to lose your woman's love when you are tough. Here I don't mean macho or abusive personality. Here means stand up for yourself and don't let her rule you. 

A man should rule his wife, not his wife rules him.


----------



## mystery1 (Nov 18, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> But is divorce an answer?
> 
> You divorce this woman, marry another woman, she is still a woman. She still has all these woman problems.
> 
> ...


I tried to talk to her about this today and she told me to just grow up and that we are not teens anymore. She says sex and romance is over but when I go to bed I will see about that.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

mystery1 said:


> I tried to talk to her about this today and she told me to just grow up and that we are not teens anymore. She says sex and romance is over but when I go to bed I will see about that.


Sounds like she knows little about men and little about you. 

It never hurts us to try, I am happy that you are going to try. 

If a person just tells the other person to grow up and ignore the part that she has to work, something is not right. 

She is ignoring the part that she should make you happy!

If she doesn't make you happy, she is not going to be happy herself, too bad that she doesn't know that. 

But sex doesn't come naturally for women, men have to know how to light up women's fire and turn them on. 

Complicated!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Mystery,

Have you read the sticky thread?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

mystery1 said:


> I tried to talk to her about this today and she told me to just grow up and that we are not teens anymore. She says sex and romance is over* but when I go to bed I will see about that.*


Not sure how to read your posts here, but it's almost starting to sound like you intend to force yourself on your wife. That would be the complete opposite of any advice you've received here.

If you feel like your choices are down to rape or divorce, then you need to just get a divorce and move on.

Apologies if I've mis-read here - but you've got me a bit disturbed with your rough sex and "when I go to bed we'll see" comments.


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> KIds that age may choose to live with YOU , are they boys?
> 
> I know a fantastic single mom who "lives & breathes" for her kids, she dotes on them, gives them everything they want, seems the perfect parent, but guess what -the oldest still wants to live with dear old DAD! I forsee her loosing him to his dad very soon, even though in reality he is not the better parent (nothing at all against you in saying this but if you have boys- this could be to your advantage- if it comes to divorce).
> 
> ...


This is a really great point! If you're both really dedicated to your kids, letting them choose will alleviate some tension. SA is right--they might be old enough to make this choice for themselves!


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

Don't force yourself on her. This is a big big mistake. You need to be stronger and take your stand but I agree with the others that what you are talking about sounds pretty disturbing and like rape.

From your first post I thought that your situation was pretty normal for your stage of marriage. But since she is telling you to forget it and you will never have sex, romance or any sort of relationship beyond being parents of your children, then it does sound pretty dismal. I think that sometimes women don't realize that they are turning their backs on their partners in favor of the children. What they are doing feels right to them. But they need to be reminded of their relationship and how it has declined. I was hoping from your first post that this was your case but clearly she doesn't even INTEND to put things right. There is a difference between wanting a passionate relationship but being too tired, too distracted, too stressed etc and not even wanting one at all.


----------



## mystery1 (Nov 18, 2010)

I am sorry for saying those kind of words like force sex. That was very wrong of me. I was just mad the way I wasted all these years with this woman. We are getting a divorce. She tooked the kids away and I had to call the police. Hopefully they will find them. I am sorry once again. I dated a psychopath when I had no idea. I am thinking about suicide but I won't do it. You are all very lucky to have not wasted all your years like me. I just hope to get the kids back and find love again unless it's too late for my age since everyone is already married.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

mystery1 said:


> I am sorry for saying those kind of words like force sex. That was very wrong of me. I was just mad the way I wasted all these years with this woman. We are getting a divorce. She tooked the kids away and I had to call the police. Hopefully they will find them. I am sorry once again. I dated a psychopath when I had no idea. I am thinking about suicide but I won't do it. You are all very lucky to have not wasted all your years like me. I just hope to get the kids back and find love again unless it's too late for my age since everyone is already married.


Mystery,

One thing I really have to point out, no matter how difficult our situation is, never think about suicide. It is not going to help us mentally. 

In our whole life, we have ups and downs. Nobody's life is smooth. Actually, when people are at their high peek, they have to be careful, if they are not, they might fall, and they can fall badly. Look at those politicians and businessmen. They think they have the world, but they don't foresee their world might crash. Same thing with us when we are low, we might be low for a little while, we will never be low. If we are healthy and we have jobs, we'll be able to get our life in order again. 

Through out my life, I have been through several ups and downs, when I was down, I was sad, but I never let life beat me. We can't. We have to be strong, we don't want to be laughed at. When we pull us up, we will be there proudly telling ourselves, we are great, we didn't let life beat us down.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

greenpearl said:


> A man should rule his wife, not his wife rules him.


That is probably why you were called a sexist, that is a very sexist comment. Marriage isn't about ruling someone else, it is about being equal partners and making each other happy. That statement has no business being involved with marriage.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Mystery -- I don't really think its ever too late to find love, but don't worry about that right now. Just worry about getting things sorted out with you and your children. Love can certainly wait until this is all panned out.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

DawnD said:


> That is probably why you were called a sexist, that is a very sexist comment. Marriage isn't about ruling someone else, it is about being equal partners and making each other happy. That statement has no business being involved with marriage.


I guess we have very different upbringing. 

It is fine.

I find some opinionated western women unbearable too. 

Argue with men, want this, want that, but don't want to give, want the men to treat them like princesses, but don't want to do much to make their men's life happy. 

That's why there are so many divorces in western countries.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

greenpearl said:


> I find some opinionated western women unbearable either.
> 
> Argue with men, want this, want that, but don't want to give, want the men to treat them like princesses, but don't want to do much to make their men's life happy.
> 
> That's why they are so many divorces in western countries.


I think its so interesting that you always assume that. I have rarely seen you find fault with men at all, which is really interesting to me. You always want to put it all on the "western women". Sorry honey, but I have known a lot of asian women who left as soon as they found someone with more money, but I don't assume them all to be that way.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

If a woman willingly chooses to be submissive to her loving and wonderful man, and she is being called a sexist, then I ACCEPT. 

If a woman chooses to defend nice men on this planet and tell them to man up, not to let their wives run all over them, and she is being called a sexist, then I ACCEPT. 

Please try to notice that I don't defend men who are physically abusive, who are verbally abusive, who are drug addicts, who are cheaters, who are whatever dirty and irresponsible . I stay far far far away from these men. 

I have been on TAM for more than two months, most of what I see here is shocking, I can only say, now I know why there are so many unhappy marriages in this world. 

PS, China isn't much better, women there start to feel they are better than men, they are spoiled, they want be spoiled by men, and they are not doing much to make their men happy, they think their appearance and the nature of being a woman can keep their men. It is shattering. 

I don't mind letting my husband ruling me, I don't mind my husband making big decisions, I try very hard to please this wonderful and loving man of mine. He is my head. He is my lord!


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I didn't say being willingly submissive was sexist. I said the statement you posted above was. 

I didn't say you are sexist for "standing up" for nice men on the board. I said you assume that these men are meeting their spouses need, don't question that and tend to rant about us "evil western women". 

We have the same GENERAL thoughts. My husband is the head of this household. But when you ask him, we are equal partners in this relationship, we don't rule each other. Am I submissive? Sometimes. But I also have my own identity in which he respects and loves. This is why he doesn't rule me. To rule me would mean that I don't have that. I don't live by his word, I live by my morals and my beliefs.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

DawnD said:


> I didn't say being willingly submissive was sexist. I said the statement you posted above was.
> 
> I didn't say you are sexist for "standing up" for nice men on the board. I said you assume that these men are meeting their spouses need, don't question that and tend to rant about us "evil western women".
> 
> We have the same GENERAL thoughts. My husband is the head of this household. But when you ask him, we are equal partners in this relationship, we don't rule each other. Am I submissive? Sometimes. But I also have my own identity in which he respects and loves. This is why he doesn't rule me. To rule me would mean that I don't have that. I don't live by his word, I live by my morals and my beliefs.


You are a wise, wise woman Dawn. But hey, that's coming from another evil Western woman.
:rofl:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

And I want to point out another thing. 

I have posted so many posts, most of them are positive. 

Some people only see the sentences which they find unbearable.

We should be cameras, focus on the beautiful side of people, we shouldn't be microscope, enlarge other people's faults. 

If we choose to be microscopes, we only make our own life miserable. 

If we choose to be cameras, our life will be much more beautiful and happier.

If I spend all of my time looking faults of other people, I won't be so cheerful, I will be here crying and complaining.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Mystery - most of the people your age have BEEN married - many are in the same boat as you are. Look around this board.

Take some time to adjust.

Think about it.

You were miserable and blaming her. Now she's gone. So, if your misery was really her fault, sounds like you have a chance to find some true happiness.

It isn't all bad.

I don't quite understand how one parent can just "take" the kids. Hopefully that will all sort itself out with time.

Good luck...


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

mystery1 said:


> I am sorry for saying those kind of words like force sex. That was very wrong of me. I was just mad the way I wasted all these years with this woman. We are getting a divorce. She tooked the kids away and I had to call the police. Hopefully they will find them. I am sorry once again. I dated a psychopath when I had no idea. I am thinking about suicide but I won't do it. You are all very lucky to have not wasted all your years like me. I just hope to get the kids back and find love again unless it's too late for my age since everyone is already married.


How old are you?


----------

